# Sports appearance package 05



## [email protected] (Jan 8, 2010)

i recently bought a 05 gto with the sap i was wondering what exhaust options i could go with i want to get the lm1 but im wondering if the tips would look right since its not the dual tips and it doesnt look like i could cut them and weld the dualtips was just tryn to get some input on this i dont want to buy a 700 dollar if i dont like how it looks


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

you don't like the Magnaflows that come on the SAP???
Bill


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Don't buy SLP unless you want to drone and be so loud it doesn't even sound good. Any muffler shop can put mufflers in alot cheaper then a premade catback though if your on a budget.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 8, 2010)

i like the magnaflows i just want it louder i really just like the down crackle on the slp lm1 would replacing the resonator with an x pipe improve anything or make it sound like ****


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

You can buy LT's that would improve the sound and performance. If not you should be able to cut the tips off and just do an "axle back" replace only the muffelers, that would save you some coin.


----------

